# 7 Tage mehr Probezeit + dicker Bonus für Aktivierung



## Ramses86 (26. April 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte euch die Möglichkeit bieten 7 Tage mehr Testzeit in EVE Online zu bekommen.
Außerdem erhaltet ihr von mir 530 Millionen ISK wenn ihr euren Account zu einer Vollversion umwandelt.
530 Millionen ISK sind ein super Start in EVE Online.
Ich habe es auch so gemacht.
Ich bin täglich Online und jederzeit für euch da!
Außerdem habt ihr die Chance unserer Corporation beizutreten.
Wir sind anfängerfreundlich und helfen euch beim Fitting eurer Schiffe!

Und so wirds gemacht:
Registriert einen Eve Online Account unter diesem Link:
21 Tage EVE Online Trial

Nun könnt ihr Eve Online 21 Tage testen.
Normal sind 14 Tage.

Wenn euch das Spiel gefällt, kauft euch das Game innerhalb der 21 Tage.
Ich empfehle euch den Kauf von Spielzeit über eure Accountseite mit PAYPAL.
Sollte Paypal nicht möglich sein, meldet euch vorab bei mir, dann besprechen wir gemeinsam welche Zahlungsmethode belohnt wird.
Die 530 Mio. ISK können nicht ausgezahlt werden, wenn ihr folgende Zahlungsmethoden/möglichkeiten verwendet:
Lastschrift, CD-Keys, inklusive CD-Keys oder Starter Packs, die nicht von CCP erworben wurden und Keys von Online-Shops wie z.B., aber nicht ausschließlich, Amazon Starter Pack, Gamers Gate und Game Stop


Ihr könnt euch bei mir melden, sobald ihr einen Testaccount erstellt habt.
Schreibt mir dazu eine Nachricht im Spiel oder über das Mailsystem (EVE Mail) auf der Hauptseite von EVE Online.
Mein Ingame Name lautet: Zack Tinitus
Ich bin außerdem über Neighboorhood@web.de erreichbar und auf Anfrage auch über Teamspeak.
Eure Nachricht muss euren Charakternamen/Accountnamen enthalten, damit ich weiß, wer die 530 Mio ISK bekommt.


Die Auszahlung erfolgt meißtens umgehend, kann aber manchmal 2-3 Tage dauern. Ich bin aber jederzeit für euch da! Schreibt mich einfach an. Ich antworte sobald ich kann.


Das Angebot ist Tagesaktuell: 20.10.2014

Ich möchte mich herzlich bei alles geworbenen Buddys für Ihr Vertrauen bedanken!


----------



## Wynn (26. April 2014)

immer dies Refkeys ^^

was erhälste pro geworbenen kunden ?


----------



## Ramses86 (26. April 2014)

Ich erhalte ein paar Millionen ISK.
Außerdem braucht EVE frische Spieler und ich biete Support, denn der Einstieg ist nicht gerade leicht.

Win-Win Situation.


----------



## TheGamers (25. Juli 2014)

Super


----------



## Ramses86 (20. Oktober 2014)

Das Angebot ist nach wie vor aktuell!


----------



## Vatenkeist (11. Dezember 2014)

wunderbar ich bin dabei =D


----------



## Danny V (6. Januar 2015)

Grüße,

 

werde das Spiel jetzt auch mal mit deinem Link testen, auf jeden Fall schon mal danke dafür! Bist du denn nach wie vor noch aktiv? Wenn ja, wirst du dann ingame von mir hören 

LG


----------



## Gohaar (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

 

EvE hat wieder seine Test Zeiten geändert. Aktuell könnt Ihr 30 Tage lang kostenlos EVE spielen und testen.

 

Wer sich während des Tests oder am Ende dazu entscheidet weiter zu spielen, also ein ABO ab zu schließen erhält weitere Bonis dazu.

 

So erhaltet Ihr aktuell zum Beispiel 3 Monate Spielzeit zum Preis von 2 Monaten, spart die aktivierungs Gebühr und erhaltet noch 5 Schiffe zu Eurem neuen Account.

 

Um dem ganzen dann noch die Krone auf zu setzen biete ich jedem hier, egal ob er ein einmonatiges oder mehrmonatiges ABO abschließt ein Startkapital in Höhe von 400 Millionen ISK.

Damit könnt Ihr am Anfang so ziemlich alles kaufen was ihr möchtet. 400 Millionen sind in EVE sehr viel Geld!

 

Um diesen ISK Bonus zu bekommen müsst Ihr lediglich meinen Einladungslink benutzen und Euch damit Euren Test Account erstellen. Sobald Ihr auf den Link geklickt habt, registriert Ihr Euch bei EVE, ladet das Spiel herunter und könnt anfangen 30 Tage kostenlos zu spielen.

 

https://secure.eveonline.com/trial/?invc=d8c183a2-3247-4f84-b039-9b0947733b5c&action=buddy

 

Sobald Ihr Euren Test Account in einen Full Account umwandelt, erhaltet Ihr von mir 400 Millionen ISK ingame auf Euer Spielkonto überwiesen.

 

Ingame könnt Ihr mich dann unter Mailay Implied erreichen. Gerne helfe ich Euch am Anfang und stehe für Fragen und Antworten gerne zu Verfügung.

Wichtig ist, das Ihr mich Ingame kontaktiert, wenn Ihr Euren Account zu einem Full Account geändert habt, damit ich weis an wenn ich das Geld schicken muss.

 

Würde mich freuen Euch in EVE zu treffen.

 

Gruß Gohaar

 

EDIT: Die 400 Mio. ISK können nicht ausgezahlt werden, wenn ihr folgende Zahlungsmethoden/möglichkeiten verwendet:

Lastschrift, CD-Keys, inklusive CD-Keys oder Starter Packs, die nicht von CCP erworben wurden und Keys von Online-Shops wie z.B., aber nicht ausschließlich, Amazon Starter Pack, Gamers Gate und Game Stop

 

Ich erhalte dann nämlich keine Werbe Belohnung und kann Euch dann keine 400 Mio ISK ausbezahlen.


----------

